# Domains behind cloudflare



## AlbaHost (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello,


If is there any way to find an real IP address assigned to a domain name which is behind cloudflare? I tried many things crimeflare etc but without any luck... i want to report an abuse/complain about a community forum but its hard to find a real ip. I did send many abuses to cloudflare but seems they don't give a f*** about any illegal activities.


Cheers.


----------



## BuckeyeServers (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.crimeflare.com/cfs.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 26, 2016)

They forward the DMCA or any other complain to the account holder.  That's it.  



BuckeyeServers said:


> http://www.crimeflare.com/cfs.html



Did you read his post?  He already said he tried crimeflare.


----------

